# xgrafcorex pic thread



## xgrafcorex (Apr 9, 2006)

well i've posted a fair amount of pics and figured i might as well start my own thread.  heres one of my gbb sling(1"), one of my p ornata(4"), and my post molt irminia(4") this is the first time 've seen it out and couldn't get very good pics, but i hope to be able to get some better ones now that it decided to leave its hide.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 9, 2006)

more pics  c schioedtei sling, n vulpinus post molt, and a versi.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 9, 2006)

Gorgeous T's!! Is your Irminia a female?


----------



## Fierce Deity (Apr 9, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous T's!! Is your Irminia a female?


Yeah, very nice.  The irminia looks very male to me.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks.  i'm not sure yet..once i can get the molt out of there i should be able to figure it out.  there are no hooks or bulbs so far though.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 10, 2006)

heres a couple pictures i took, i'm pretty sure i have a female  

it was pretty mangled so it was kinda hard to get a decent picture.


----------



## JCola (Apr 10, 2006)

i think that it's safe to say it's a female!  congrats!


----------



## Ewok (Apr 11, 2006)

Great pics! the eyes on your versicolor are freaky lol the light reflecting off them makes them glow lol.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 11, 2006)

-palau- said:
			
		

> Great pics! the eyes on your versicolor are freaky lol the light reflecting off them makes them glow lol.


heh yea, thats why i chose that one.  they eyes were beyond the focal plane so the reflection got fairly blurred.  heres a couple more, one of my p ornata doing something to the water dish , another of it just hanging out after a recent molt, one of my p murinus slings in its little canopy burrow thing, and last but not least...call me crazy, insane whatever..but i bought a mature male g rosea.  i have two mature females, but i've never breed before.  i figure i might as well work on it with something not as expensive...though i've heard they can be kinda difficult to get to a successful hatching..i guess they are weird in every aspect. 

forgot to add this pic of my "drawing table"  all but 4 of my ts reside here.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely breathtaking. Nice collection.


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice pics man,

Your irminia and versi are really nice colored.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks.  yea they are two of my favorites.  today i came home and my b vagans had molted..kinda unexpectedly.  either the flap is very small, or its a male.  its still not that big.  heres a pic of it and its molt.  the smallest pic is a actual size of the photo..just cropped to lose everything...the other is a different photo that i enlarged.  kinda looks like a little flap..but i can't decide if it is or isn't heh.  thats as far as my camera can go with the only lens i have.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 14, 2006)

heres a few more pics..

one of two p murinus from the same sac

the male g rosea i have has these spines on all of its legs. i've seen a pic or two on the boards showing them and have heard it is somewhat common for ts.  

female g rosea

an out of focus pic of my male rosea going for my cheap beer.  that was crossing the line, so shortly after i placed him in his new home.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 18, 2006)

my g aureostriata molted last night so i took a few pics.  its up to 2.5" now and still unsexed.  also, heres a couple of innocent bystanders(b vagans male(i think) and g rosea male)


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 18, 2006)

*wow those are some very cool pics!  I too love the blue on the Avic - but I'm partial to Avics lol  .

Rosana - BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 22, 2006)

feed all of my slings tonight and took a few pictures in the process.  heres a couple of one of my p murinus slings..they both have been molting the exact same day since i received them.  they are a bit over an inch now and starting to show more adult coloration.  next is the little b albopilosum having dinner.  followed by my n vulpinus...this little one is pretty hard to get a good pic of.  even the slightest of disturbance sends it running into its burrow so i have to always take the pics through the plastic.  next is the c cyaneopubescens...i thought the liquid on the leg there was from the cricket...but after looking at it again, it appears to be from the leg of the spider.  i am hoping it came off of the cricket, but it doesn't appear to be that bad if it is from the spider.  when i looked again later, it wasn't there so i think its ok.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 22, 2006)

last but not least, my p cambridgei.  this thing is pretty quick and didn't feel like sitting around for me to take its pic, so this is the best one i got.  followed by one of my female roseas.  the second pic is the same as the first only i left the first closer to the original size of the image for a better close up.  and another pic of my b vagans.  the last pic is what my b vagans looked like when i first received it.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 23, 2006)

*backyard*

was looking for some jumping spiders in my backyard today..didn't see any, but found a few other interesting spiders and other bugs. last one is not a bug, but it was in the yard, so i took a pic.

EDIT...none of these are ts, but its my picture thread so i figured i'd keep them together...should i post these in a different area??


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 23, 2006)

more pictures


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 23, 2006)

even more pics of my backyard...am going to a few other locations after i post the last of these.  it started to rain so i took a break.  the last pic is a huge sideways tree stump in our yard...most of the pics were taken around it.


----------



## C_Strike (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice T's! i want an irminia, though i havent actually noticed any for sale here.:?


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 23, 2006)

these were taken at a park down the road, and a trail branching off into the woods.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 23, 2006)

more of the same.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 23, 2006)

and more again.  some random piece of bone.  and the last one is a little crab i noticed before it managed to get into its hole.  my apologies for the lack of ts...if there were some in the woods, i'd have gotten them up on here too.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 23, 2006)

first pic post #18 looks like a pokie kinda


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 24, 2006)

to make up for the lack of ts in the last posts..heres my male ornata...not sexed male from exuvium..just the dark interior stripe on the dorsal side of the abdomen.  followed by a not so great pic of my recently molted unsexed g aureostriata.  its about 3 inches now.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 25, 2006)

one more of the ornata before it went into hiding.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 13, 2006)

a few recent pics...male b vagans having lunch.

female a seemani in her hide.  shes been in there all the time and doing a little webbing...one of these days shes going to either molt or drop a sac.  she is pretty plump.   pic is kinda hazy because its through the plastic. 

male g rosea also through the plastic also

and last my unsexed p cambridgei...it tried to escape when i first opened the lid..but then it just relaxed


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 14, 2006)

caught my c fasciatum out after weeks of it staying inside its burrow.  also my irminia decided to take a stroll...good ol darkness.


----------



## MRL (May 14, 2006)

Pics are lookin great bri. That lizard in the park looks awesome.


----------



## jdcarrel (May 14, 2006)

very nice pics.  What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 15, 2006)

thanks manny...i guess you are talking about the first one?  the patern makes me think of a snake.  theres lots of crazy lizards around here..but they don't like close ups   as soon as i get close enough to get a good pic, they usually move a little farther..even when i was already where i would stand..just raising the camera and pointing it at them would freak them out a little.  




			
				kornordie said:
			
		

> very nice pics.  What kind of camera are you using?


thanks.  its a canon rebel xt, with an 18-55mm lens.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 17, 2006)

ha was just talking about molting gbbs and i came home to this


----------



## smof (May 18, 2006)

Ooh, shiny new


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 20, 2006)

took a few pics while cleaning and feeding today.  
1. n vulpinus 1"  unsexed 

2. c cyaneopubescens 1.25" unsexed  eating a cricket.  taken outside, but none came out as good as i hoped.  was also kinda breezy which the t wasn't very happy about.  so the "shoot" got cut short.  

3.  b vagans exuvium  i had previously thought my vagans was a male because i couldn't see anything..but i tried the flightlight through paper towl trick and this is what i saw  

4. a versicolor 1.25" unsexed just hanging out waiting for me to drop a cricket in.  i just open the top and drop one in right one top of it...and the t catches them instantly.

5. thought this was funny...my gbb before its last molt...looks like it stepped in gum or something   but i think its a piece of the subtrate sticking up under the webbing.


----------



## P. Novak (May 20, 2006)

Very nice collection!! 

Im curious can you go into more detail with the flashlight thing, i wanna give it a try. thanks


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 21, 2006)

thanks..well i read about it recently on the boards here.  i folded up a paper towel to cut down the light so i could look at it, and put the molt over that (kinda like one of those light tables architects use) the light shines through the paper towel and the molt, which makes the spermathecae more visible.  it helps a lot with smaller exuviums.  the b vagans exuvium in the picture has a 2.5" leg span.  tried with some other small molts but they were a little twisted or just torn up and couldn't get a good view.  

ps. to answer your ? in your pic thread, the vagans is now about 3.5" and was a little confused by the second half of the ?..is it a reference to them being possible cross bred sp?  i have seen this mentioned here and there but haven't seen anything "official" about it.


----------



## Gesticulator (May 21, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> thanks.  i'm not sure yet..once i can get the molt out of there i should be able to figure it out.  there are no hooks or bulbs so far though.


Nice photos!!! Love the backyard "squatters". BTW, you won't find hooks on the P irminia,as they don't have any when mature. The sexual dimorphism among the species is veyr apparant, with the males being much more "faded", and IMO have a more feathery appearance.
Here's a a shot of one of my "couples" the male is on the left.


----------



## Gigas (May 21, 2006)

Have you goten a resultfronm the mating?
How good is the vision of your irminia? im just curious, some people say theres see them coming from across the room


----------



## tarsier (May 21, 2006)

very very nice collection


----------



## smof (May 21, 2006)

Nice pics. Your GBB looks like mine did when I got it, so it might be about a moult behind. But it's bigger. Crazy


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> thanks..well i read about it recently on the boards here.  i folded up a paper towel to cut down the light so i could look at it, and put the molt over that (kinda like one of those light tables architects use) the light shines through the paper towel and the molt, which makes the spermathecae more visible.  it helps a lot with smaller exuviums.  the b vagans exuvium in the picture has a 2.5" leg span.  tried with some other small molts but they were a little twisted or just torn up and couldn't get a good view.
> 
> ps. to answer your ? in your pic thread, the vagans is now about 3.5" and was a little confused by the second half of the ?..is it a reference to them being possible cross bred sp?  i have seen this mentioned here and there but haven't seen anything "official" about it.


oh alright thanks! ill attempt this later on in the day.

Wow yours is about 2 molts ahead of mine, and oh no no, you said you had another brachy coming up so i asked what kind? lol


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 21, 2006)

ohh its an albopilosum.  theres some pics or at least one in previous posts here.   its a little bit over an inch now.


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2006)

i have one of those at 1.75" its so adorable! i cant wait till it grows up!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 11, 2006)

did a full sweep of cleaning and feeding and watering today, so i took a few pics.  chelicerae of shed exuvium from an unsexed c fasciatum, g aureostriata, b vagans, a versicolor, a seemani


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 11, 2006)

couple more...p irminia, n vulpinus, g rosea, and a pic of my baby okeetee corn snake having its first meal in my care.


----------



## Ewok (Jun 11, 2006)

That rosehair has awesome colors!! Thats a cool pic of your corn snake too, I like how you cropped it down.


----------



## MRL (Jun 12, 2006)

Damn Bri, your pics are really awesome!


----------



## Endora (Jun 12, 2006)

Those are some seriously wicked pics. You are great photographer. :clap:


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks for the comments.  took a few more pics today..some new arrivals.  

1. h maculata sling 

2. p regalis sling

3. and 4. baby anery corn i picked up at the reptile/alternative pet show i went to this weekend...unfortunately there weren't very many arachnids


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 16, 2006)

*arachnocon*

well..i ended up leaving with a bit more than i had expected..but thats ok with me   i had a great time and am looking forward to next year.  now for the pictures...in no particular order

aphonopelma sp. redbud  i won this at the raffle.  i'm not sure what it looks like as an adult though and was having trouble finding a picture of an adult.






xenesthis sp. white











psalmopoeus reduncus






p pulcher











holothele incei #1 best pic i could get of this one so far






#2






#3 looks like a pretty comfortable position






chromatopelma cyaneopubscens, also a raffle prize






brachypelma emilia






centruroides vittatus male #1






#2






c vittatus female with unwelcome guests  






phoneutria fera (brazilian wandering spider), the last live door prize i won.  the best pic i could get..it is very small.


----------



## Canth (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw you there and were sitting a few chairs away next to Wade and Christian.  I wouldn't worry about those mites. They fall off in about a week or 2. A couple of mine have em also.


----------



## David_F (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice pics, Brian.  Great color on the GBB sling.

Wow!  I didn't realize you had gotten one of the X. spec. "white".


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks jared...that is what someone else said about that type of hitchhiker.

hey david...yep, picked it up from wade w.  can't wait to see it get the purple on the carapace.  

heres what i almost didn't even notice last night a little bit before i was going to go to sleep.  p pulcher molting


----------



## TheNatural (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi man, good pics as always

Tanks for posting in my thread, and i must say U have good clinical eyes , I remember you have found something wrong with kirdec's pokie. Thanks for alerting me. This is the only T I keep under very dry conditions, and its the only one to have problems with mites. Any suggestions or coments are always welcome.

thanks,

Galhardo


----------



## syndicate (Jul 26, 2006)

nice pics man.that b.emilia one is awesome!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 27, 2006)

TheNatural said:
			
		

> Hi man, good pics as always
> 
> Tanks for posting in my thread, and i must say U have good clinical eyes , I remember you have found something wrong with kirdec's pokie. Thanks for alerting me. This is the only T I keep under very dry conditions, and its the only one to have problems with mites. Any suggestions or coments are always welcome.
> 
> ...


thanks.  i wish that were true! heh.  i've had mites on a couple myself, but i never noticed until i looked at a close up photo    that is strange that the one you keep extra dry has them    keep it dry and a substrate change i guess should do it.  i only saw a small amount, so its not too bad.



			
				syndicate said:
			
		

> nice pics man.that b.emilia one is awesome!


thanks...emilia is my favorite brachy   i just am too anxious to see it start getting adult coloration.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 27, 2006)

a couple pics i took tonight while doing the whole maintenance routine.  

x. sp. white taking a drink..a little blurry because its through plastic.






o. walberghi under my new uv led flashlight






and last but not least, my suspected premolt g aureostriata


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 31, 2006)

came home for lunch today and thought i was going to get to see one my rosea molt after already hooking out.  luckily he was just making a sperm web!  i've never seen one before so i was pretty excited..also relieved i wasn't going to lose him.  the last one is just one of one of the legs.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 4, 2006)

*everythings coming up grammy*

my juvi aureostriata just molted. here is a pic of its exuvium  edit...well i don't see a flap as has been pointed out to me in the chat...so i'm not so sure now.. the molt is about 2.5 inches


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 5, 2006)

my aureostriata molted the other day..here are some pictures








































and the male and female  rosea i'm going to pair up this weekend. 










i'm hoping for some pretty nice rosea


----------



## Vicious (Aug 5, 2006)

Great pics.  Congrats man!!! :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Aug 5, 2006)

man awesome pics of that chaco molting.i like how u can see the little claws


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 13, 2006)

*g rosea mating #1*

first off..once again heh..i know about the sand ;P   i received the t like this, and have had no issue in the slightest.  however, i do have a bricks worth of coco fiber drying out, and i will be completely cleaning out her current home and dumping the sand. 

this was my first ever mating attempt so i must say i'm pretty excited.    definetly one of the more memorable moments for me since i've been in the hobby.  

well i FINALLY paired my male rosea with one of my females.  i have two females and decided to try it first with the female that is a little more docile.  at first they didn't seem very interested..the male stayed where i put him in her enclosure...after a bit he made his way towards her cave entrance.  i think she moved towards him which caused him to go around the side (as seen in one of the pics)..then she began tapping and he turned around.  they slowly joined and started doing their thing.  

the whole process (once started) lasted a few minutes...then they sort of lost their grip and she had her chelicerae spread out, so i thought that was a good que for me to get in there and rescue him.  hes doing fine..gonna wait for another sperm web and introduce him to the other female.  its been a few months since the females last molted, but that shouldn't happen again for a long time.  anyway..here are the pictures.  

at first he wasn't very happy to be there..






found the cave entrance






i think she startled him a little so he moved around the side






she did a little tapping and he wasted no time responding


















couldn't really get a great angle for a photo of any insertions..but he had a good firm hold on her, so i'm hoping he had some good ones.






starts to lose a good grip after this photo






virgin no more, and lived to tell about it


----------



## Skypainter (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey man what's up?  Great pictures and good luck with the G. rosea breedin'.


----------



## TheNatural (Aug 15, 2006)

Grat pics man,

1st attempt to mate is a very special moment for everyone in the hobby,
good luck!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 15, 2006)

Skypainter said:
			
		

> Hey man what's up?  Great pictures and good luck with the G. rosea breedin'.


hey, not too much..back to the daily grind...yourself?  thanks...i'll keep everyone posted on how it goes.  maybe i'll have some slings to get rid of at arachnocon 2007 



			
				TheNatural said:
			
		

> Grat pics man,
> 
> 1st attempt to mate is a very special moment for everyone in the hobby,
> good luck!


thanks...yea it was awesome...something i'll never forget.   and i can't wait till he makes another sperm web.......maybe i'll just surround his kk with pics of female rosea to get him in the mood


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 17, 2006)

well i have been keeping the male rosea above the female (his kk is the weight holding her lid down) for some time now.  but after mating them, she seems a bit more active.  i took this pic today 






she loves the palp!! :}


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 19, 2006)

did a bit of feeding today and snapped some photos in the process.  

p cambridgei "foot" pads






male g rosea waiting for a meal  






p pulcher






p reduncus 






x sp. white






made a better burrow for my a seemani female, she took to it pretty quickly and has done a little diggin of her own in the back 






closer cropping






best shot i could get of my p murinus  






p murinus enclosure 






not tarantulas..but...

my okeetee corn trying to be sneaky






a "rat snake" we found in our front yard that turned out to be a baby black racer!  it was pretty quick, not very friendly and had rejected food twice, so AFTER we mowed the lawn..we released it in the backyard.  











last but not least, my latest pet store impulse buy 
s subspinipes


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 22, 2006)

happened to catch the tail end of this tonight  











haven't seen it stretched out yet..but i would guess its roughly an inch in legspan.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 26, 2006)

well thanks to mike (nerri1029) i found out my aureostriata is a girl.    thanks again!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Sep 22, 2006)

tried to pair my male rosea with the same female again.  she was not interested at all.  does anyone think this may be because she is gravid?  either way, i removed him and put him in with my other female.  they got to it pretty quick, he got a decent looking insertion, and then it was over almost as fast as it began.  so fast in fact, i decided to put him back in to see what would happen (not right next to her though)   neither seemed interested at all so i removed him pretty quickly.   i placed him in his large kk and he started climbing up the side and out before i really had the lid there.  so i figure, like the time i handled my versi sling, this would be a pretty good time to put my hand in front of him and let him just climb onto me.  so i did and he climbed on.   this was my first time handling a large t.  hah i know its a rosea, but so far i have just left all my ts to themselves aside from the time i was initially rehousing my half inch versicolor.    here are a few pics.

weird pose he took in the first females tank. 






on his way to female 2






him hanging out on my hand after leaving his home






my hand has decent contrast against its legs and this is the best shot of the leg spines on the male that i've ever taken.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 22, 2006)

nice one guy.best luck with the breeding


----------



## Skypainter (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool pictures!  Hope you end up with two sackfulls of spiderlings.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 25, 2007)

well its been some time since i posted some pics here so i figured i'd put some new ones here for you all.  

B. emilia post molt






C. cyaneopubescens after putting down a bit of webbing






X. sp. "white" 





same spider in pre-molt.  notice the MUCH darker bald spot on the abdomen.





molt sequence















missing half of a fang  

























few days later


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 25, 2007)

X. sp. "white" molted again, but i wasn't around to see it.





got its fang back in full 






couple random ones

C. fasciatum, just molted but i haven't gotten any good pictures of it yet.






G. aureostriata, actually looks pretty dark, so i'm expecting her to molt again shortly.











A. versicolor











got this big female P. cambridgei from skypainter jeff.  
















her blind date.

























he got a little bit of an attitude after he matured, first threat pose i've received from him, or any of my larger ts.






P. pederseni i just picked up from a local pet store


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 25, 2007)

last ones for now.

P. irminia





















she was very cooperative for this photo shoot.  first i took some pics through the glass..but she didn't freak and run into her tube web when i moved her tank down off the shelf onto my desk, so i took the lid off and stuck the camera in her face.  even then she was almost stationary.  she took a few steps towards me..but after she got so close, i decided that was it.  since she was being so nice, i was tempted to put my hand at the edge of the tank to let her just walk onto me..but it was late, and the last thing i wanted to do was chase her around my very cluttered room instead of sleeping.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice Pics. I'm glad your X. sp. white got it's fang back and keep the molt pics coming.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 25, 2007)

nice pics keep em coming!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks!  i'm glad it got its fang back in full too.  i had heard and read talk of spiders molting faster in situations where a regeneration of a limb or fang was necessary, but i don't think the next molt came any faster than it would have normally.  

heres a few more..

Pterinochilus murinus 0.0.1






Brachypelma albopilosum 0.1











Theraphosa blondi 0.0.1 note the pattern in the distribution of the hairs on the abdomen.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 28, 2007)

that little blonde is awesome.nice one man!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 29, 2007)

yea, i used to not care for them much..but their brown has grown on me i guess heh.  

my C. fasciatum molted recently.  i wasn't able to take pics of it happening, but here is one of hopefully her afterwards..and a couple of her exuvium.  



















think that looks female?  not the greatest pics..but it look like female to me kind of..i guess i wouldn't bet all my chips on that though.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 29, 2007)

could very well be female.males mature at really tiny sizes.oh and i think its changed to Davus faciatum  now


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 30, 2007)

syndicate said:


> could very well be female.males mature at really tiny sizes.oh and i think its changed to Davus faciatum  now


really? i thought it was Davus fasciatum and was switched to Cyclosternum?  i guess that all changes and i could be off.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 30, 2007)

I believed it was changed, but everyone still calls it Cyclosternum fasciatum


Nice pics btw!




syndicate said:


> could very well be female.males mature at really tiny sizes.oh and i think its changed to Davus faciatum  now


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Jan 30, 2007)

Thats it I need a new camera. Gorgeous pics.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 22, 2007)

last night i noticed this: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




female B. albopilosum  

of course right before i was going to bed i noticed her legs twitching. :wall:  so i stayed up to watch and took a bunch of pictures.  hated myself this morning, but it was worth it.  heres a sequence of pics.





























































didn't waste any time cleaning its fangs









































a few random photos





B. emilia






P. pederseni






P. murinus and pal.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2007)

Great molting sequence! Nice clear pix too!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 2, 2007)

got to watch a molt tonight.  

X. sp. "white"





















































one leg appeared stuck only to slip out a couple minutes later.  






tarsal claws on same leg got snagged on the exuvium.  i gently removed it just to clear out the area around the spider.  






























leg spines






















i'm kind of thinking its a male but i'm not sure.  going to try and take some better pictures once its all dried up.  

a couple of random pics i hadn't posted yet.

male B. vagans...took him outside the other day to take some pictures.  he didn't care for the breeze, so he went down into his burrow. 












unsexed corn snake watched the molt with me.


----------



## Natemass (Apr 3, 2007)

sweet molting pics and im liking the corn as well


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 28, 2007)

been a while since i posted here...i haven't taken as many pictures as i was, but i've had a couple molts recently.






adult P. cambridgei spermathecae.   haven't been able to get a picture of her yet though...she likes to hide. 






unsexed A. versicolor.  i think the next molt should really show some difference.  i'm excited, but at the same time, i will miss that shiny blue. 

adult P. irminia.  she was very good during my picture taking, so i took quite a few.


----------



## Natemass (May 28, 2007)

very nice pics, P.irminia is arboreal but me and yours def like to make their tube webs on the ground:?


----------



## AlainL (May 28, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> been a while since i posted here...i haven't taken as many pictures as i was, but i've had a couple molts recently.


Very nice collection and pics.

I love your irminia.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks. i love her too!  

did some feeding a little bit ago and took a few pictures.  


female Grammostola aureostriata..she decided to take a stroll when i took the lid off her KK, so i figured it was a great time to let her crawl around on me for a little.













its much easier to pick them up like that than it is to get them to crawl back in their container.   took a number of tries.













unsexed Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






female Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 26, 2007)

some random pics i took tonight that i didn't post in the feeding thread since none of these are actually eating.

unsexed C. fasciatum (or is it D. fasciatum now?)






premolt X. sp. "white" ..i think after this molt, some adult coloration is going to show up and hopefully i can finally take a decent stab at sexing it. 











T. blondi female


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 30, 2007)

post molt X. sp. "white"  some purple is showing through on the carapace, not as much as i had hoped..but didn't get it in any of these pics.. 



















no flash here..just cloud covered sunlight 






unfortunately i'm thinking it might be a male..












female T. blondi that i just rehoused


----------



## syndicate (Jun 30, 2007)

nice blonde man!


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jun 30, 2007)

I love legs of P.irminia

All of your spiders look pretty


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 14, 2007)

a few new pics.

X. sp. "white"  coloration on the carapace is starting to show.  



















just sexed my C. fasciatum. 







female B. albopilosum






unsexed A. versicolor


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 22, 2007)

going through some of the stuff in my room and came across this plastic container with some old molts in it.  i posted a pic of it a while ago..but now it has some more in it.


----------

